# Horlogekast deksels, is dit onderwerp hier al eerder behandelt?



## william91 (May 27, 2007)

*Horlogekast deksel of is het horloge deksel? De Engelse term "caseback" bedoel ik dus.*

Beste Kaliber 2010 leden,
Ik loop al dagen te broeden over het behandelen van een onderwerp hier bij Kaliber 2010.
Zonder veel ervaring met het plaatsen van Threads, vraag ik mijzelf dan af: Is mijn onderwerp wel interessant genoeg? 
Zet ik mijzelf niet voor schut? Stel je voor dat er géén reacties worden geplaatst, sta je dan even te kijk! 
Wat zullen ze wel van me denken, met zo een "WIS-achtig"artikel, een typisch voorbeeld van een "WIS-chopaat"







. 
Uiteindelijk was de Geef-A-Wegactie van Lester om de 5000ste Kaliber post te vieren, voor mij de aanmoediging om het toch maar te wagen.








Nou dat was de intro.

Het onderwerp: 
Hoe zien de deksels van jullie horloges eruit? Zijn er anderen die ook foto´s hiervan maken en zo ja, durf je zo ook hier te plaatsen? 
Wat is de meerwaarde van een bewerkt deksel, heeft een afbeelding op het deksel sowieso waarde? 
Ik denk namelijk van wel, er zijn van die beeldmerken die onlosmakelijk verbonden zijn aan een merk of type binnen een merk. 
Vaak zegt het deksel ook iets over het merk, het imago dat men wilt uitstralenof een gehanteerde ontwerp filosofie: puur degelijk en zakelijk(alleen de nodige informatie), industrieel, sportief of probeert de ontwerper een gevoel van luxe mee te geven. 
Soms is het ook een "kunst statement" of in elk geval een poging daartoe. Of kiest de fabrikant juist voor een strakke kast zonder beeldmerken niet te vergeten, de transparante deksel met inkijk op het uurwerk met nog andere mogelijkheden om "iets" te communiceren of "een" bepaalde emotie op te roepen.
Heel soms zie ik ook ontwerpen waarvan ik denk " nou, dat is echt te veel" of " ze hebben hier de plank helemaal mis geslagen". Dis is natuurlijk zeer subjectief, immers over smaak valt niet te twisten zoals wij allemaal wel weten.
De trends door de jaren heen, zeg maar vanaf de jaren 50 en 60 tot heden. Het verschil tussen de modehuis merken,de conglomeraat merken, de zelfstandigen en het explosieve aanbod van de "boutique watches", etc.
Kortom, volgens mij redenen genoeg en mogelijkheden zat om hierover met elkaar van gedachte te wisselen.
Ik kijk uit naar jullie op/aanmerkingen en bijdrage, hier alvast een aantal van mijn "casebacks"met wat achtergrond informatie.

#1. Omega Speedmaster (Broad Arrow), een klassieker en naar mijn weten het beeldmerk van de Speedmaster vanaf 1957 ( Pre pro, pre moon). Wellicht qua formaat en gebruikte opdruk techniek wisselend door de jaren maar altijd het gestyleerde zeepaardje.
#2. Linde Werdelin, kort en krachtig Danish Design. Functionele informatie zijnde logo, type nr, LE nr en Swiss Made.
#3. Ennebi Mictofo, Italiaanse kunst, eigenlijk een Florentijnse gouden munt ( de Florijn dus) om de oorsprong van het merk te benadrukken en verder "Niente".
#4. UTS München, een toonbeeld van Duits machinebouw. Zakelijk, feitelijk, sterk en strak ( über koel?) 
#5 & #6 Eterna Kon-Tiki, beeldmerk is het vlotje van balsahout met zeil als herinnering aan de expeditie van Thor Heyerdahl in 1947. #5 is de Concept Diver ( heden) #6 is een Super Kon-Tiki uit de jaren 70. De link naar avontuur en zee is volgens mij duidelijk hetgeen Eterna wil aangeven.
Fotos zijn wat gecomprimeerd en misschien daardoor wat minder duidelijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Haha, wat een leuke inleiding 

En, nee hoor, dit onderwerp is niet gek! We houden er allemaal van om wat naar welgevormde achterkanten te kijken, toch? ;-)

Die Eterna achterkanten zijn erg fraai, nooit eerder gezien!

Hier wat plaatjes die ik heb gemaakt van casebacks (zonder de exhibition casebacks, die zien er iets minder karakteristiek uit):

Vittorium DeepDiver - Horloge dat hier een tijdje heeft gelogeerd waar ik een review voor heb geschreven. Een van de best geslaagde casebacks die ik in m'n handen heb gehad. Aardig wat relief, maar zonder dat het too much wordt. Met ook nog een elegant plaatje met het nummer van de editie (limited) erin verwerkt.










Deze had je zelf ook al gepost, alleen is mijn Speedy een Reduced, ziet er net weer iets anders uit van achteren.










Eco-Zilla - Heel veel relief, misschien zelfs iets te veel. Toch ook een erg fraaie achterkant en oprecht een van de redenen waarom ik een Eco-Zilla heb gekocht.










Breitling Colt Ocean Auto - Typische Breitling caseback, veel mensen vinden de tekst misschien een beetje overdone maar ik vind het best prima ogen!










G-Shock - Een G-Shock mag niet ontbreken uiteraard ;-) In dit geval een DW-5025. Gemaakt om het 25-jarig jubileum van G-Shock te vieren. Erg leuke, gouden achterkant, relief voelt goed aan en de afbeelding is ook fraai.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik heb er ook wel een paar:

Seagull 55th 









SeaGull met hologram:









Seikootje:









SeaGull 1963:









Wat chinese vintages:













































































































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ha, leuk onderwerp. We zouden zelf een "Raad het Horloge" gebaseerd op de deksels kunnen doen, maar ik wil jullie niet te lang laten gissen en plaats ook maar een plaatje van de voorkanten. Helaas heb ik op dit moment geen detail opnamen en mijn collectie is sinds deze foto's een beetje gegroeid. Zo is er nog de Orient 60th Anniversary met war graveerwerk en een hologrammetje en heeft de Portuguese Chrono plaats moeten maken voor een Auto met etalagevenster dat uitzicht biedt op een wonderschoon mechaniek. Ik zal bij gelegenheid nieuwe / extra foto's maken, maar voorlopig moeten jullie het hier maar mee doen:










Persoonlijk vind ik het SpeedMaster Pro deksel nog steeds een van de mooiste uit de horloge wereld (ok, ik ben bevooroordeeld), maar het Doxa visje / Jenny logo is ook wel geslaagd.

_Voor de goede orde, de volgende plaatjes zijn "geleend"_


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Die IWC is een van de weinige voorbeelden van automatische horloges met exhibition caseback die toch gruwelijk mooi is. Normaal gesproken boeit het me niet zo om de zoveelste 2824/2892/7750 te zien liggen. Maar door de opengewerkte rotor is dit toch echt wel de moeite waard!


----------



## william91 (May 27, 2007)

Bedankt voor jullie bijdrage zover.
@ Lester: Inderdaad heel mooi relief werk, moet dus snel Vittorium DeepDiver gaan Googlelen.
De Eco-Zilla herken ik, zelfde als mijn Auto-Zilla.

@ Martin B:Leuk die "Orientals". De Chinese karakters hebbebn altijd wel wat "Mysterieus". De variatie op een thema van "Golf & meeuw" en " Golf & karakters" is ook erg interessant.

@ MHe225: Why Not, een " Raad het Horloge aan z'n achterkant contest " opzetten? Heb het ook al overwogen, misschien iets voor wat later. Eerts even alle reacties afwachten.

@ MHe225 & Lester: Inderdaad een IWC lonkt ook al tijden naar me. Ik zou dan toch eerder voor de caseback van een Aquatimer ( Galapagos of Cousteau LE ) kiezen, heeft natuurlijk meer te maken met het type horloge dan met de achterkant. Ik ben nou eenmaal een "Diver" guy.

Nou, ik ben benieuwd naarwat er nog meer geplaatst gaat worden, KEEP THEM COMING!! |>

Groetejes,
William


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Heb zelf niet echt foto's van horloge-kontjes, maar zie wel leuke voorbij komen!! 

Persoonlijk vind ik de achterkant eigenlijk enkel pas interessant bij horloges met een zichtvenster. Wat ik dan eigenlijk weer enkel bij dress-horloges vind passen.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ik heb ook niet zoveel foto's van achterkanten, hoewel ik het wel altijd leuk vind! Ik vind een mooie gravure vaak leuker om naar te kijken dan een uurwerk, tenzij er iets speciaals in zit.

Beide horloges hebben hetzelfde uurwerk, de IW3227 heeft echter een dichte achterkant. De IW3233 daarentegen heeft een glazen achterdeksel. Gelukkig heeft ie een mooi uurwerk 


My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur Automatic IW323301 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

De Ploprof heeft een mooi achterdeksel!


Omega Seamaster Proplof 1200M 224.32.55.21.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Na wat speurwerk, hier mijn oude Pilot Chrono. Niet echt een bijzonder deksel..










Eigenlijk zijn de IWC deksels sowieso niet zo speciaal. Hier een oude Fliegerchrono:










Portuguese Chrono-Automatic:










GST Meca-Quartz:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Hoop dat ik geen regels overtreed, daar dit plaatje enkel ter lering ende vermaak dient. Denkt iemand dat dit kontje van een echte is?








Dat krijg je als aziaten geen idee hebben van de betekenis van wat ze kopiëren ;-)


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

haha, mooi die Oys Ter!

De IWC deksels die ik altijd erg mooi vind zijn die van de Cousteau's:


































Mijn all-time favorite: 









En de Galapagos:


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Is dat echt een stukje hout-inleg? :-d


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

ja, het is zelfs een echt stukje hout van de Calypso!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Hmm, wel bijzonder. Maar zou dat niet verdraaid snel lelijk gaan worden door zweet enzo? Hout neemt alles in zich op immers.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Deze kwam ik net toevallig tegen (voor de Chinese horlogeliefhebbers ), de Portofino Limited Edition voor China:










Ik was eigenlijk op zoek naar deze:


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmm, wel bijzonder. Maar zou dat niet verdraaid snel lelijk gaan worden door zweet enzo? Hout neemt alles in zich op immers.


Er zit wel een venstertje voor, dus dat blijft wel goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Dimer said:


> Er zit wel een venstertje voor, dus dat blijft wel goed.


Ah, ik dacht al!

Die twee Portofino's pakken wat mij betreft de hoofdprijs in deze thread, echt heel erg mooi.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Toevallig kwam ik deze net tegen in mijn archief, het altijd spannende dekseltje van een Rolex (in dit geval een Yachtmaster):


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Deksels! Ik heb er toch meer gefotografeerd dan ik dacht 

De altijd mooie AP Royal Oak 15300


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Dimer said:


> Toevallig kwam ik deze net tegen in mijn archief, het altijd spannende dekseltje van een Rolex (in dit geval een Yachtmaster):


En toch kan ik er wel van genieten hoe mooi strak die end-links aansluiten op de kast.


----------

